# 1st boat questions and need some help...



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, I've been on the great boat hunt for about 6 mos. I think I've decided on a 2004 Triton 220 lts (see attached) that's getting the mechanic check as we speak. I've also decided that whatever bay boat I buy, I'm going to put a ttop/tower on it to cobia fish in the Spring. Any advice on whether this is good idea or bad? Limitations on a bay boat in the Gulf? Fabricators the could build a Ttop/Second station tower? Shouldn't go out if seas are bigger than ?? What are the things I'm not thinking of? thanks, SR

Sorry if I put this in the wrong section...


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't run such a shallow draft boat out in the Gulf, especially not with a T Top or tower on it, in fact, that is really a flats/river looking boat, even the bay could kick it's butt, stay home or close to shore, if the sea's get over 2ft.



Skippy


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

just have to pick and choose your days with how comfortable you are with your ablities...me personally if i could get a 24' bayboat i would put a t top with controls on it and ling fish it 90% of the year


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I gotta agree with Skippy.



When "Cobia fishing" is right there will be a good breeze coming from the SE. That same breeze will bring the seas with it. Cobia are lazy fish and like to surf in that type of waves and are easier to see.



Those seas will be swamping over the nose of that boat. It will not be a fun ride.....In fact could actually get dangerous.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Slowride (12/7/2009)*Ok, I've been on the great boat hunt for about 6 mos. I think I've decided on a 2004 Triton 220 lts (see attached) that's getting the mechanic check as we speak. I've also decided that whatever bay boat I buy, I'm going to put a ttop/tower on it to cobia fish in the Spring. Any advice on whether this is good idea or bad? Limitations on a bay boat in the Gulf? Fabricators the could build a Ttop/Second station tower? Shouldn't go out if seas are bigger than ?? What are the things I'm not thinking of? thanks, SR
> 
> Sorry if I put this in the wrong section...


Adding a T-top with cobia half-tower is a great idea. I never got around to putting the half-tower on my Triton 22DV however. The only drawback Isaw is that it limits some places you can fish (Tampa has low bridges etc.). Limitations - I regularly took mine 50 miles offshore (but I am a little crazy). Heck, I took more waves over the front of my 25' than the Triton. I would usually watch the weather and call off my day of fishing if 3' or higher was expected (even though I got caught in 8'ers one time and lived to tell the story). I would Cobia fishyour boat all day long.

Here is a shot of my old rig:


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

You could, on good days with proper equipment, get out in the gulf safely. However, I do not see that this boat has a self bailing cockpit. Did I miss something or does it? PersonallyI would not be in the Gulf in a non self bailing boat. One good wave and you have major issues.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Second that with a self- bailing cockpit, wouldn't even think about going pass the jetties!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Skippy (12/7/2009)*Personally, I wouldn't run such a shallow draft boat out in the Gulf, especially not with a T Top or tower on it, in fact, that is really a flats/river looking boat, even the bay could kick it's butt, stay home or close to shore, if the sea's get over 2ft.
> 
> Skippy


+1.

nice looking boat, but i would keep looking if you want to cobia fish. seems like there is always a 19-21 cape horn for sale somewhere. much more seaworthy. wouldnt want to get caught in that triton trying to re-enter the pass with following seas. can get real scary real quick


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Slowride, you never mentioned why you picked a Bay boat, or how much experience you've had with boats. I would suggest you get on as many diff kinds of boats in your price range as you can. You'll save yourself a ton of time, money and aggrevation. Most first time boat owners soon realize they want a biggeror diff style of boat. Good luck with the hunt and hope you have fun with your boat!

Skip


----------



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

To reply to the last couple of posts. The hull is selfbailing. I primarily flats fish but did want to be able to sight-fish cobia in the Spring. That's really the only Gulf fishing I was interested in doing. Finally, I'm not a terribly experienced boater, but I intended to keep it at my local lake (Lake Lanier in GA) until I get my certification and get well acclamated. May sound simplistic, but ya gotta start somewhere. SR 





And thanks again for everybody's input...


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Slowride (12/8/2009)*To reply to the last couple of posts. *The hull is selfbailing.*
> 
> do not, and i repeat, do not rely on that as any sort of safety measure. it only takes one and i mean one swell to swamp and sidestep a boat like that. it wont bail quick enough
> 
> ...


all the advice here is meant to do just one thing, keep you safe and alive to keep comin back to our part of paradise!!:letsdrink

i suggest you buy that boat if it checks out and just use it up there on the lake. then when you come down here to visit you can charter to cobiafish. the money you save from not buying a top/tower will be well spent with very experienced captain/crew. and much safer. you are going through what everyone goes through at one time or another, and that is trying to buy a boat that does everything. it just doesnt exist. hope all goes well with your pursuit


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That was very well put Fred. :clap


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *ul412al (12/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Slowride (12/7/2009)*Ok, I've been on the great boat hunt for about 6 mos. I think I've decided on a 2004 Triton 220 lts (see attached) that's getting the mechanic check as we speak. I've also decided that whatever bay boat I buy, I'm going to put a ttop/tower on it to cobia fish in the Spring. Any advice on whether this is good idea or bad? Limitations on a bay boat in the Gulf? Fabricators the could build a Ttop/Second station tower? Shouldn't go out if seas are bigger than ?? What are the things I'm not thinking of? thanks, SR
> ...












two very different boats. that king triton is more of a bay boat than the other.


----------



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks again for all the input. It seems that most of the pros/cons listed here center around skill and conditions. I went back and thought and I had been out witha couple of cobia guides that go in bay boats. I reached out to them and each had similiar restrictions on conditions for their trips. Still haven't decided what advice to take, but did find a repo boat for sale ('08 Mako 204). Pic attached, probably a bass pro repo. Its being sold as new but is the same price as the Triton. I assume everyone would agree that this is a better fit for the Gulf, but what are individual opinions on Mako as a brand? thx again, SR


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

MAKO!!!! now you're talkin. will do nearshore gulf, bay and lake duty. very nice


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice Triton--for inshore...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

> *Slowride (12/9/2009)*Thanks again for all the input. It seems that most of the pros/cons listed here center around skill and conditions. I went back and thought and I had been out witha couple of cobia guides that go in bay boats. I reached out to them and each had similiar restrictions on conditions for their trips. Still haven't decided what advice to take, but did find a repo boat for sale ('08 Mako 204). Pic attached, probably a bass pro repo. Its being sold as new but is the same price as the Triton. I assume everyone would agree that this is a better fit for the Gulf, but what are individual opinions on Mako as a brand? thx again, SR




Now that, I would run out into the gulf anytime, and be very comfortable in the bay, it could certainly handle a T-top or Cobia Tower also, much better selection that the previous boat.



Skippy


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have to go with da Mako for sure. Good all purpose for this area and one tough cookie. That one'll bring ya home and they last forever.........


----------

